

Raspberry Pi creations - Reltair
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/12/10-raspberry-pi-creations-that-show-how-amazing-the-tiny-pc-can-be/

======
savonarola
I've been working on a small virtual CEO which is a large, plastic dummy
wearing a suit, powered by a Raspberry Pi circuit.

Results haven't been great so far but I'm pleased to say it is better than
Mark Pincus.

------
StavrosK
This article was worth it for wiringPi alone. As a software guy, I find it
magical when I can connect custom hardware to my computer.

I'm off to connect some LEDs and relays and see if it can turn them on and
off.

------
gbog
I have two Pis, one is a headless NAS and music player, near the amp. The
other is a media center strapped to the back of the TV. None requires a mouse
or a keyboard, as I control them from our handhelds. I never hear them, nor
need to reboot them.

I think this is a future for computing: remote UI, ssh-able services machines.

But it is also a bit messy, because the NAS exposes files as Upnp, Dlna and
smb.

~~~
_djo_
Which software did you use for both setups? I presume Raspbmc for the media
centre?

~~~
supergauntlet
Not OP, but you could probably run the debian version created for the Pi, and
then just install whatever packages (samba, webmin, etc) you needed on top of
that.

We have 1 Pi at home running RaspBMC and it's great. The thing I like most
about the Raspberry Pi is that you can swap out SD cards and reboot, and
suddenly have a totally different machine, doing something totally different.

~~~
gbog
> swap out SD cards and reboot

That's something I was wondering about: is there some state inside the Rpi
itself? If not, then a system backup/restore is only a matter of dding on the
SDcard.

~~~
supergauntlet
That's essentially it, nothing is stored anywhere else. You could
theoretically just have a bunch of disk images sitting on your desktop and
write to the the RPi SD card whatever image you wanted it to run.

------
mikegioia
This is awesome. I just got one for Christmas and the first project I wanted
to do was create a miniature NES arcade system with the RPi and a 10'' screen
hooked up into a custom wooden cabinet.

~~~
crowbar
It's pretty easy to do! I've had one for a while, but I just now got to sit
down and play with it for a bit. The RetroPie script makes things very simple,
though you'll probably want to play with overclock settings for best
performance. The biggest surprise for me was getting PSX games working
decently.

I have a second one and I just recently picked up the Adafruit LCD kit for the
Pi, so I'm hoping to have some more fun with that soon.

~~~
supergauntlet
I wonder how much you could overclock the Pi if you had some proper air
cooling in it. Probably a fair amount, considering it works totally off
passive cooling by default.

------
cocoflunchy
Can't wait for mine to arrive !

